
Introducing Ripple, a Bitcoin Copycat - antr
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-04-11/introducing-ripple-a-bitcoin-copycat#r=tec-s
======
draugadrotten
"OpenCoin maintains a single global ledger; transactions are confirmed as the
network’s servers automatically check the ledger"

Ohmygod - so some fools would want all the worlds transactions to be cleared
by a single company's servers. Imagine the kind of political power that
company would wield.

I will violently fight against such a system. It would be even worse than
credit cards.

------
javis
I don't see how this is even comparable to Bitcoin. It's not open and it's not
decentralised.

